

Show HN: Bypass HTML with native Markdown rendering on Android and iOS - uncoder0
http://uncodin.github.com/bypass/

======
chrisdevereux
On iOS, there's also AttributedMarkdown[1] for parsing markdown into
NSAttributedStrings.

[1]: <https://github.com/dreamwieber/AttributedMarkdown.git>

------
mwcampbell
Interesting project. However, I wonder if the developer has considered
accessibility for blind users. Both Android and iOS have built-in
accessibility, but whenever an application takes text rendering into its own
hands, accessibility for that text becomes the responsibility of the
application. I don't know what actual performance requirements led to the
development of Bypass, but to me, the extra work required to regain
accessibility would probably not be worth the performance boost in this case.

~~~
datahoarder
Accessibility is maintained, Bypass doesn't do any of the text rendering, it
simply figures out the styles and text and then passes that on to the text
containers on each platform.

~~~
mwcampbell
Bypass may be accessible to blind users on Android; I'm not currently set up
to verify this easily. But it's not on iOS.

The reason is that on iOS, Bypass implements its own UIKit views. It does use
the CoreText framework to render the text into a CoreGraphics context, but
that doesn't help accessibility. The views would need to implement the
UIAccessibility protocol.

~~~
damiancarrillo
Thanks for your feedback. I have entered an issue so that this problem can be
addressed.

------
dageshi
Very interesting, I've got a project this might be very useful in. Bookmarked.

~~~
truebecomefalse
Checkout the benchmarks to see how much faster it is than other solutions :D

[https://github.com/Uncodin/bypass/tree/master/platform/andro...](https://github.com/Uncodin/bypass/tree/master/platform/android)

<https://github.com/Uncodin/bypass/tree/master/platform/ios>

